

Top 10 Hollywood movies on hacking - denharsh
http://www.shoutmeloud.com/2008/11/top-10-hollywood-movies-on-hacking.html
The movie listed below doesn’t teach you how to hack, but these movies are good enough to inspire/motivate you for hacking.<p>These are the top Hollywood movies on hacking which is worth adding to your movie collection.
======
Allocator2008
"The Thirteenth Floor" should be on this list. Came out around the same time
as "The Matrix" and got sort of overshadowed by it, but was better for my
money. Gretchen Mol is the daughter of a murdered computer programmer of a
virtual reality world, and has to "go into" the virtual reality world to find
a clue as to the killer. Also stars Vincent D'Onofrio as a character in the
virtual reality world, which is based on 1930's LA (the "real" sequence of
events is in present day LA).

Not as much "action" as the Matrix, but it does not spoon feed the viewer.
Actually forces the viewer to think. Maybe not a good idea for box office
receipts after all.

